# I'm New



## dondiab11 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi i'm new to this forum and have read some of your messages and its sooo refreshing and conforting that diabetic women have healthy babies weither it was a struggle seems unimportant when you have finally delivery your babies...

well im 22 and have had type 1 diabetes since i was 11 my HaB1c is 8.2% which is the lowest i've ever had it. im on Levemir and Novarapid.. anyway i've been in a relationship for nearly 5 years and starting to think about possiblities of having children in the future, but most things i read makes me feel like this is an impossible dream and for the first time i feel that diabetes could actually control and maybe ruin my life..

does anyone have any advise for planning for children


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

No advice from me, I'm afraid.

Just wanted to say Hello and welcome to the forum.

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry ive no advice but just wanted to welcome you to the forum. im sure someone will be along to help with your questions.


----------



## allisonb (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum.  Having a healthy baby is certainly not an 'impossible dream'.  I've had type 1 for 9 years and have got four beautiful children, 2 of which were born before I was diagnosed with type 1 and 2 after diagnosis.  It's not easy, but it's absolutely worth the effort.  I won't go into it all now but ask away if you've got any particular worries.


----------



## beckyp (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  I developed diabetes 2 days before my 12th birthday and never really got used to it until the last 8 or so years.  I'm probably not the only diabetic with a very sweet tooth though!  Well, I'm 30 now and I'm in my 25th week of pregnancy so it's not impossible and doesn't ruin your life!  
The best advice that I could give you is to get your HBA1C down to 7% or below....it's hard work but when you're determined for the right reasons it'll work out.  I cut out the tea and biscuits at bedtime and just watched what I ate for a while.  Depending on your diabetes team, they'll want it to be 7% or below for 1-3 months.  When you have your next appointment at the hospital it's worth mentioning to them that you're thinking about it and they'll give you advice and book you in to the pre-conception clinic.  The thing to remember is that the better controlled it is in the first trimester (bearing in mind that you don't even know that you're pregnant for a few weeks!) the less chance there is of problems later on.  You'll need to keep up the good work from then on I'm afraid!  I test on average of 15x a day too!  The better monitored it is, the easier it is to spot signs and recurrences of highs/lows.  
When you let the hospital know that you're pregnant you will be seen more frequently.  I'm currently seeing them every 4 weeks but I email them a food/sugar level diary weekly for them to spot any changes I can make to my insulin.  
When I first started thinking about children, I was really pessimistic about it.  When I explained to the nurse about it she really put my mind at rest...we are able to have 'normal' births and we can still eat well!  I always thought I'd have to eat like a rabbit and if my sugars ever went above 10 then I'd have killed the baby - it's not like that at all!  The doctors have even told me to start the biscuits at bedtime again to prevent hypos in the night.
Ooooooh...one other thing, I've been setting an alarm at 3am every night since finding out I was pregnant at 5 weeks!  It's been invaluable as I've been able to prevent hypos or give myself extra shots of insulin if I'm high...I'm actually looking forward to March/April when I won't need to do it anymore!
I'm sure that others will be along and have lots more advice but good luck with your planning - it's great that you're thinking about it now!


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello

I have had type 1 diabetes for 15 years, and have a healthy 3 month old baby.  My hba1c was steady around 8.4 when I first wanted to get pregnant.  My clinic had a pre-pregnancy clinic, and with their help, and a lot of effort on my part, I got it down to 7.4 at which we were given the go ahead to start trying.  Once pregnant my hba1c was always under 7.  There is not better incentive to try to keep your levels good than a growing baby inside you.  

It is not an impossible dream at all, it can be done, and is so worth all the effort.  Have you spoken to your DSN about this at all?  I am sure they will be v helpful.

Rx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

All i can say is make sure you do plan, even non diabetics should for there and there babies health.

We didnt, im now 31 weeks pregnant. It is and has been hard, and still will be. But i wouldnt change it.
If your as healthy as you can be before. And know all the risks and issues you will face it will be miles easiyer.

I have been a diabetic for nearly 5 years, im 21. And my hb1ac has always been under 8, i have been very lucky having a good start. Think it was under 7 in the first few weeks.

Its not impossible, its just hard work, which in the end will be totally worth it.

xxx


----------



## Casper (Dec 14, 2010)

dondiab11 said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum and have read some of your messages and its sooo refreshing and conforting that diabetic women have healthy babies weither it was a struggle seems unimportant when you have finally delivery your babies...
> 
> well im 22 and have had type 1 diabetes since i was 11 my HaB1c is 8.2% which is the lowest i've ever had it. im on Levemir and Novarapid.. anyway i've been in a relationship for nearly 5 years and starting to think about possiblities of having children in the future, but most things i read makes me feel like this is an impossible dream and for the first time i feel that diabetes could actually control and maybe ruin my life..
> 
> does anyone have any advise for planning for children



Hi, I had been diabetic for 1 year when I got pregnant with twins - they are now 8 years old and healthy, they did not need any special unit care, I did have extra ante-natal appointments and scans, felt very well looked after, and kept my HBA1c around 7 - 7.5.  Hard work ,but terrific incentive.  Babies were normal weight, 5lb 12oz and 6lb 3oz, 

Good luck and please feel that it really is possible!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!

I have been diabetic for 2 years and in that time have walked half of the Gr10 across the Pyrenees, trekked in the Himalayas, ice-climbed, started cross-country skiing and worked full-time away from home, sometimes including night-shifts to pay for said adventures. I am now 20 weeks pregnant.

I still have awful moments when I feel that diabetes is taking over my life, especially since I've been pregnant, and in my darker moments it feels like an uphill struggle. BUT diabetes really doesn't stop you living - you just have to work harder at it than someone the same as you without diabetes would. If  you want to have kids, chances are you'll do everything to make that happen.

Keep in touch with this forum. I benefit so much from being able to talk to real-life diabetic people who've been through my experiences (especially pregnancy!) before me.


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry, I missed the bit you saying does anyone have any advice? - Make sure you let your doctors know in plenty of time when you are going to start planning and they should give you excellent support. Also, practise getting your Ha1BC down now. It's damned hard work and takes a lot of energy to keep a low level - if you can already do it before you start planning, it'll make life loads easier.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> I have been diabetic for 2 years and in that time have walked half of the Gr10 across the Pyrenees, trekked in the Himalayas, ice-climbed, started cross-country skiing and worked full-time away from home, sometimes including night-shifts to pay for said adventures. I am now 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> ...



I felt as though pregnancy made me have to come to terms with my diabetes 
all over again, as it had to be concentrated on rather getting on with my life with it more in the back ground.  

Lizzie, where did you trek in the Himalayas?  I have trekked around pokhara, poon hill, ghoropani etc?


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2010)

Rachel, I was in North India - we did the Pinjari (sp?) Glacier trek and part of a route next to it. Then my husband decided the hamstring he'd torn on day 1 really wasn't going to heal unless he rested it, so we went to Rishikesh for a week to do yoga and then toured Raajastaan on camels, which was amazing if not exactly what we took our tents to India for!  That week of trekking was fantastic though.

I don't recognise the names you gave me - is that nepal?


----------



## mmackay20040 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm newish to this too and just wanted to say hi.  It's been a great support to me so far.  My diabetes has always been, let's say 'difficult'.  HbA1c lowest was 8.0% in 18 years...  Initially I was put off by everyone's 5%s and 6%s (apologies if your fortunate enough to have such HbA1cs - I don't mean to offend!!).  Anyway, I discovered I was pregnant (unplanned and unexpected) having thought for years that it was an 'impossible dream' like yourself.  I never thought my HbA1c was EVER going to be good enough to have a family.  
Anyway, my last HbA1c was 7.5% and hopefully it's coming down.  It's tough and it's all up and down.  But once you see it on the scan, it's worth it all.  

Any questions, feel free to private message me.  My email is ruddybrilliant@hotmail.com


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 15, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I felt as though pregnancy made me have to come to terms with my diabetes
> all over again, as it had to be concentrated on rather getting on with my life with it more in the back ground.
> 
> Lizzie, where did you trek in the Himalayas?  I have trekked around pokhara, poon hill, ghoropani etc?



Your right about it bringing your mind back to diabetes, i thought i was looking after myself well but its nothing compared to now.

Bet its real hard work when they baby is born, not looking forward to that side of things, should be fun. xxx


----------



## dondiab11 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replys it means soo much to me. it helps coming from people who know what im going through or have either been through it..

I love my friends and family but find it hard to explain to them something they can never understand and can sometimes feel a bit alone..

Anyway thanks again and i have taken everything aboard and i am going to aim to getting my HBa1c below 8 first and then take it from there.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 15, 2010)

mmackay20040 said:


> Hi, I'm newish to this too and just wanted to say hi.  It's been a great support to me so far.  My diabetes has always been, let's say 'difficult'.  HbA1c lowest was 8.0% in 18 years...  Initially I was put off by everyone's 5%s and 6%s (apologies if your fortunate enough to have such HbA1cs - I don't mean to offend!!).  Anyway, I discovered I was pregnant (unplanned and unexpected) having thought for years that it was an 'impossible dream' like yourself.  I never thought my HbA1c was EVER going to be good enough to have a family.
> Anyway, my last HbA1c was 7.5% and hopefully it's coming down.  It's tough and it's all up and down.  But once you see it on the scan, it's worth it all.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to private message me.  My email is ruddybrilliant@hotmail.com




Hello

Wow there are lots of pregnant people on here just now, wonderful.  How far along are you?


----------



## rachelha (Dec 15, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> I don't recognise the names you gave me - is that nepal?



Lizzie, yes I was in Nepal.  It was amazing if hard work managing trekking, strange food and diabetes.  Your trip sounds great too.




PhoebeC said:


> Your right about it bringing your mind back to diabetes, i thought i was looking after myself well but its nothing compared to now.
> 
> Bet its real hard work when they baby is born, not looking forward to that side of things, should be fun. xxx



Phoebe, yes it is hard work but so rewarding.  The hardest bit is when Nathan is crying for food, but I am hypo so I have to sort myself out first, heartbreaking hearing him cry.


----------



## newbs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, I've been diabetic for 10 years and have 2 beautiful, healthy daughters who are now 6 and 1, both weighed 8lb 3 oz at birth.  With planning and help from your team before conception and during the pregnancy, there is no reason why you shouldn't achieve this dream too.  The best advice, as said before, is definitely to get your HbA1c as low as possible and to let your team know that you are planning pregnancy.


----------

